# Change Oil Light Image, Anyone?



## d2htornado (Sep 18, 2005)

I've got about 6,500 miles on my '04 GTO. I changed the oil at 1,000 miles, 3,000, and 6,000. However, I haven't seen this mysterious "Change Oil Soon" light my manual mentions. I haven't reset the oil life system as the manual states.

Has anyone here actually seen the light come on? None of the idiot lights shown in the manual appear to be a "Change Oil Soon" light. Does it display in the driver information center? If so, what exactly does it look like? If anyone has pictures of it, that would be awesome.

Thanks!


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

d2htornado said:


> I've got about 6,500 miles on my '04 GTO. I changed the oil at 1,000 miles, 3,000, and 6,000. However, I haven't seen this mysterious "Change Oil Soon" light my manual mentions. I haven't reset the oil life system as the manual states.
> 
> Has anyone here actually seen the light come on? None of the idiot lights shown in the manual appear to be a "Change Oil Soon" light. Does it display in the driver information center? If so, what exactly does it look like? If anyone has pictures of it, that would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks!


had my oil change 2 times and i have not seen this light. but the dealer changes my oil so maybe they reset it for me


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

d2htornado said:


> I've got about 6,500 miles on my '04 GTO. I changed the oil at 1,000 miles, 3,000, and 6,000. However, I haven't seen this mysterious "Change Oil Soon" light my manual mentions. I haven't reset the oil life system as the manual states.
> 
> Has anyone here actually seen the light come on? None of the idiot lights shown in the manual appear to be a "Change Oil Soon" light. Does it display in the driver information center? If so, what exactly does it look like? If anyone has pictures of it, that would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks!


Can't tell you what the light looks like, but I suspect you aren't there yet...
I use the oil life monitor on my wife's Chevy Trailblazer (which I like better than the Pontiac one as the Chevy one displays a percentage of oil life remaining so it doesn't surprise you at an inconvenient time). For her truck which has an LS1 block V-8, using AMSOIL XL Synthetic 5w30, she routinely gets 8000-9000 miles before the oil change is due. :cheers


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

d2htornado said:


> I've got about 6,500 miles on my '04 GTO. I changed the oil at 1,000 miles, 3,000, and 6,000. However, I haven't seen this mysterious "Change Oil Soon" light my manual mentions. I haven't reset the oil life system as the manual states.
> 
> Has anyone here actually seen the light come on? None of the idiot lights shown in the manual appear to be a "Change Oil Soon" light. Does it display in the driver information center? If so, what exactly does it look like? If anyone has pictures of it, that would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi D2htornado. Mine came on. Its not a light, its a big GIANT graphic that takes up your entire primary display. Its a big oil can with oil dripping out of the spout and it reads something like "Oil Service Required" and it does it right after you start the car. It will play through a little melody too every single time you start the car. Its quite annoying and there is no way in hell you will miss it when it comes on.

Oh and PS......

Mine came on at 7000 miles. Turning it off was a PITA because the manual states "Turn key on, and press and release the accelerator pedal 2 times slowly within 5 seconds" It is wrong. It is press and release 3 times quickly within five seconds.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks for that post.... I tried for an hour to get my "graphic" off. The three pushes worked perfect.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Can't stand the Low Fuel icon either. Comes on and buzzes every stinkin' time you start up, too. Wish I could get rid of it. And the empty gas pump picture is goofy. How about a big $ sign instead.


----------



## bemeyer (Apr 4, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Can't stand the Low Fuel icon either. Comes on and buzzes every stinkin' time you start up, too. Wish I could get rid of it. And the empty gas pump picture is goofy. How about a big $ sign instead.


 :lol: 

FWIW, mine came on at 8 or 9k. I hit the accelerator twice as stated in the manual and it went away.

OT, but I just got my "low coolant level" message and icon fixed. It was a bad sensor, obvious but the first dealer (my nemisis) "couldn't replicate." Anyway, my wife would always call this graphic a birthday cake, but cause it's a canister, which is shaped like a cake, with sinusoidal waves going across, which looks kind of like icing on the side of the cake!

More OT, my shorting output from the radio seems to be fixed as well. It was a rear speaker which was mounted incorrectly and was grounding out to the vehicle structure somehow.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Can't stand the Low Fuel icon either. Comes on and buzzes every stinkin' time you start up, too. Wish I could get rid of it. And the empty gas pump picture is goofy. How about a big $ sign instead.


 :lol: There was a thread on that here somewhere. Lots of good low fuel icon ideas.


----------



## RevnR6 (Aug 20, 2005)

I got mine as soon as I bought the car. I have yet to see the fuel one. Usually I run my tank all the way down in my other cars. In this one I always keep it above 1/4 for some reason.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> had my oil change 2 times and i have not seen this light. but the dealer changes my oil so maybe they reset it for me


Same here : 1000 and 6000 by dealer . I learned the trick of the gas cap and the sound system but this concept of waiting until the DIC tells me to change the oil is hard to start. With Syn Mobil 1 , I plan on changing the oil every 5000
miles and as such will probably never see the light/icon.

I do wonder what the length of mileage would be between changes if I waited until told. Also wonder if Advanced Mobil 1 was used if you could get up to 15,000 as advertised...


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

Xcommuter said:


> Same here : 1000 and 6000 by dealer . I learned the trick of the gas cap and the sound system but this concept of waiting until the DIC tells me to change the oil is hard to start. With Syn Mobil 1 , I plan on changing the oil every 5000
> miles and as such will probably never see the light/icon.
> 
> I do wonder what the length of mileage would be between changes if I waited until told. Also wonder if Advanced Mobil 1 was used if you could get up to 15,000 as advertised...


You probably will see oil life system warning unless the dealer can reset it before it activates. I have been going to an oil change place for mine. The computer isnt aware of when you change the oil.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

Xcommuter said:


> I do wonder what the length of mileage would be between changes if I waited until told. Also wonder if Advanced Mobil 1 was used if you could get up to 15,000 as advertised...


The algorithm doesn't know what kind of oil you have in the car, so it won't change its calculations if you use an extended performance oil such as the AMSOIL SAE synthetics or the new Mobil 1 Extended Performance oil. Many people are uncomfortable running longer than the oil life indicator as they are afraid of invalidating their warranty. Mobil 1 actually states to follow the manufacturers recommendations until the warranty is over.


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

changed mine at 500 3000 6000 and the light came on at 7500. its easy to reset pump it three times and start the car. :cheers


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

LS2FAST said:


> Thanks for that post.... I tried for an hour to get my "graphic" off. The three pushes worked perfect.


 :agree


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Supposed this graphic will turn on every 7500 miles. Time will tell.


----------

